# Can I freeze uncooked crab rangoon?



## QSis (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm going to a feast of Chinese dishes next weekend, and I want to make the rangoon ahead, to be deep-fried at the last minute when I get there.

Can I make and freeze them this weekend?  If so, should I drop them in the hot oil when they are frozen or let them thaw first?

I'm afraid if I just make and refrigerate them, the wrappers will get all gooey.

Lee


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 16, 2008)

I've no clue....but I'm sure yours are better than the ones I got down the road the other night


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 16, 2008)

I am not sure but I think it would make the cream cheese a little funny. I could be wrong, but I think it would be better to keep the wrappers in their packages and just make up the mixture, put it in an airtight bowl, and refrigerate until ready to use.


----------



## QSis (Feb 16, 2008)

Ah, thanks for the replies, AAB and Buddy! 

I googled and found that I can make ahead and freeze them until ready to drop in the oil! Crab Rangoon I - Allrecipes

Lee


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 16, 2008)

Cool, maybe it is because of the wrappers it can keep. Either way good to know as I love to make em at home but never thought to do so in a large batch ahead of time.
Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 16, 2008)

I was going to say no but I bake mine in the mini muffin tins and leave them open.  But this is good to know for plan-ahead events!


----------

